
Ask HN: How to fix procrastination? - Liongadev
I think procrastination is one of the biggest unsolved problems. PG has it, tries to fix it and fails (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paulgraham.com&#x2F;distraction.html). Millions of hackers and maybe billions of other people have this problem.<p>I tried to make tools to help me (internet blocker, kind of &quot;todo&quot; list etc) but nothing works consistently. Like for PG everything fades away and fails after some time.<p>Today i only got in about 3 hours of real productivity. Too much time wasted again.
======
ekimlol
I think there is a healthy amount of procrastination we need as individuals -
it's our brain taking a break. Also there is a lot of stuff happening in our
subconscious mind that we aren't aware of, and these "breaks" enable us to
solve problems without really knowing it. How often have you had that "I get
it now!" moment? Or when something finally clicked without you really having
to do much?

There are people out there who don't procrastinate as much as others, but I
think you'll find that you procrastinate as much as you need it.

Sure this is one type of procrastination, however there are other types which
include not doing things because you're being lazy (this is hard to define if
you need a break), or your attention span or concentration levels are just not
there.

I used to procrastinate and I still do. If I wanted something so bad, I'd get
it however it hasn't affected me to the point where I can't accomplish
anything - I am just lazy.

EDIT: Also you have to think about your productivity levels for the hours you
worked? Were you extremely productive?Perhaps you hit your limit? I guess
overall, the important thing here is that you've recognised something you want
to change and perhaps the actions you take will enable you to work more
efficiently in the future.

------
alexmorse
The best motivator for me is seeing progress. Getting started on something new
is the big hurdle.

I have to break projects apart into smaller pieces so I can show myself I'm
progressing towards the end goal and not just stuck on a treadmill.

Once started, it's much easier to keep going. This applies to just about
everything I can think of. Take the first step, build momentum.

Having goals or soft deadlines helps too. Tell a friend you're going to show
them progress by a certain time.

------
conkrete
I've never seen a one off fix for something as complex as procrastination.
Usually the "treatment" is taylored to the individual.

Is it possible this is a physiological health issue (like ADHD)? I don't
really condone medicine unless absolutely necessary. Doing exercise right
before work can sometimes help relax and keep you focused.

Most studies tend to point to the prefrontal cortex as the culprit for
procastincation. It seems the more you stay on task, the easier it is over
time. Like exercising a muscle.

But certainly all animals, once fed, become lazy. It's not just humans. All I
can say is good luck and don't stop the good fight against scumbag brain.

------
stylesr
You can fix it later...

